# Making a hidden/secret compartment



## Sanman99 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forum, and woodworking too 
I am considering making a coffee table, desk, or entertainment center with a hidden compartment. I still have to figure out which one. If I decide to put it in the desk or entertainment center, I would be putting a TV on top (probably the desk).

I am looking to put some of my tech-gear inside, such as a home theater receiver, and/or a router (which is more important). Elegantly disguising the antenna in the link below would go with the router.
http://www.data-alliance.net/-strse-253/Antenna-16dBi-Yagi-Directional/Detail.bok

Is there a good way going about placing a router and/or a 5.1 receiver in a coffee table or desk?
Any ideas on what kind of structure would be nice to elegantly disguise the antenna?

PS. I am in Upstate NY (near Rochester). Are there any good places to look for some custom woodwork if I decide it too difficult for me and my dad?

Thanks


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

why wouldnt you put the router in a router table


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

There are plenty of custom woodworkers, where in upstate NY are you, near Rochester covers a very large area. 
First narrow down what you want, sounds like you should try for the entertainment center first as it should be easy to hide an antenna behind, and find a design you like. Go from there on incorporating features that you like.


----------



## Sanman99 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmm… what is a router table?

@Derose:
I am in Rochester a lot of the time, but I sometimes travel to Corning. Anywhere within the commute would be great, such as Dansville. I could also travel off the path a bit (say, an hour or so).

Maybe I could find some Amish community that does this. I want a moderately inexpensive item with a large enough space to incorporate a surge protector, router, and whatnot all internally.

Is there a good type of hidden compartment to use? (unscrew a screw, turn a handle,...)


----------



## MakerofSawdust (Mar 28, 2011)

For the hidden compartment hardware, I used a child safety lock for a hidden compartment in a piece I built for my son. He still doesn't know there's a false bottom in it. Shhhhhh. I used the type that requires a magnet to release a catch. It's a simple, but effective way to secure a panel with hidden hardware and a simple solution to open. This is just one suggestion for one part of your project.

http://www.amazon.com/Cabinet-Locks-Magnetic-Tot-Starter/dp/B000HKVVH4/ref=pd_cp_ba_pw_4


----------



## Sanman99 (Sep 26, 2011)

@MakerofSawdust
Thanks. I'll have to look into that! Good idea.
.

I guess I'll hire a handyman or something, since my dad doesn't have his tools anymore.
Any suggestions for a good place to call?


----------



## SnowFrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Some confusion above!!

Snaman99 is talking about a network router which routes/switch network packets between computers and/or the internet.

Maljr1980 is talking about a woodworking router for shaping profiles which can be used in a router table where the router is fixed and the operator moves the wood instead of the router.


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

at last year's home show i saw a company that makes custom closets use the same magnetic lock system that Kevin linked to above. they used it to open a hidden drawer in the closet system. very slick.

RFID (radio frequency ID) tags may also be another way to open stuff. check out this link.


----------

